# File System Issue or Other Issue



## volantis (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I've been having some issues and want to know if I can fix them or maybe if it's just normal.

I'm running BAMF Sense 3.0 RC 4.9, but these issues have persisted on RC4 and the earlier 2.x BAMF GB ROMs.

I get some odd behavior and FCs with things like the phone, dialer, messages, etc. Every time I flash a new ROM in recovery I wipe cache several times, wipe dalvik several times, and wipe data a few times. With the latest install I also formatted /system. I've also not restored anything after a new ROM...just let the google account do it's work and market do the same....same issues.

When I fix permissions I have a ton of permissions that get changed

I also cannot get to hboot when powered off, I have to use Quick Boot.

Is this just a product of using ROMs or is this something most don't experience? It seems like It could be a core file system issue where something is getting corrupted on a regular basis.

I'm comfortable doing all the standard rooting stuff, but I'm not a developer and just not sure if this is normal or not. All help appreciated.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

This sounds unusual to me. That said, I don't use Bamf so I'll stop there and let others chime in with more info.


----------



## volantis (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm not opposed to trying something else to see if it helps. But I have used BAMF ROMs from different leaks with similar issues so I'm doubtful that's the issue. Also flashed the same ROM multiple times.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, I don't want to steer you away from Bamf but give another ROM a shot to see if you get the same problems. If so, perhaps you have a hardware issue. If not, perhaps you can report a bug to the Bamf team that might be hard for them to track down (perhaps a tricky situation that you're reproducing without knowing such as being in an area where eHRPD is broken or something). Again, though, others can probably speak more to Bamf than I can.


----------



## ocbooger (Jul 25, 2011)

I had similar issue's on 4.9 too. I would answer a call and it would immediately end, also was getting quite a few FC's. Just flashed the 7/22 Synergy Nightly and have had no problems so far.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

